# Recommendations for CF card MK2



## feigenbaum (Mar 26, 2012)

Recommendations for CF card shooting video. Sandisk only.

I originally planned on getting a MK3 and bought CF card and SD card for it. I bought a refurbished MK2 instead.

Will a 90MB/sec card be overkill for shooting video or should I get a 60MB/sec instead?

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/646873-REG/SanDisk_SDCFXP_016G_A91_16GB_Extreme_Pro_CompactFlash.html vs http://www.amazon.com/SanDisk-Extreme-CompactFlash-Memory-SDCFX-016G-X46/dp/B002NO8PTY/ref=reg_hu-rd_add_1_dp

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 26, 2012)

The high speed card coupled with a high speed card reader lets you download that huge amount of data quickly. I'm pretty happy with the 60 mb/sec Sandisk cards with my 5D MK II. It will not write that fast at all.


----------



## yuki2012 (Mar 26, 2012)

I thought the sencond one is enough for use.You can compared with this one.
http://www.sencart.com/16gb-sdhc-sd-memory-card_p6826.html


----------



## feigenbaum (Mar 27, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> The high speed card coupled with a high speed card reader lets you download that huge amount of data quickly. I'm pretty happy with the 60 mb/sec Sandisk cards with my 5D MK II. It will not write that fast at all.



Thank you for your reply  I will be getting 60 mb/sec cards.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 27, 2012)

yuki2012 said:


> I thought the sencond one is enough for use.You can compared with this one.
> http://www.sencart.com/16gb-sdhc-sd-memory-card_p6826.html


 
Stay away from that card, its only 4MB/sec. No way will it work for video on the 5D MK III


Capacity: 16GB
Memory Type: SDHC SD memory card
Form Factor: SDHC
Write Speed: 4MB/sec
Read Speed: 4MB/sec


----------



## cayenne (Apr 6, 2012)

feigenbaum said:


> Recommendations for CF card shooting video. Sandisk only.
> 
> I originally planned on getting a MK3 and bought CF card and SD card for it. I bought a refurbished MK2 instead.
> 
> ...



What about Delkin (for CF)? Someone had recommended that to me...

Also, isn't there a 'class' system when it comes to SD/CF cards to know the quality/speed? If so...how does that work?

Thanks in advance,

cayenne


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 6, 2012)

I'm using the 60mb/sec CF cards I used with my 5D MK II and my 7D. They are only 16GB, and 64 GB would be better. 

I bought a 30mb/sec class 10 SDXC card earlier this week on a Amaxon.com special, so I will not have to change my backup card frequently. Right now, I'm writing jpegs to the SDXC and raw to the CF, but that's just a test. I could write a lot of jpegs to a 64GB card. 

i'll try writing raw to both and see how much that slows it down.


----------

